# Recommend me some music



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I like:

-Foo Fighters
-Biffy Clyro
-Alexisonfire
-Soundgarden
-Thrice

I also like Dance/House


Hit me with some recommendations


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Live
The Gracious Few
The Black Keys
Ed Kowalczyk
Hinder


Dance ish
The Cystal Method
Infected Mushroom


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Spoony, Alexisonfire are superb! 

"Thursday" are worth a try, a bit more emo than Screamo though. "At The Drive In" are good too. 

Make sure you listen to This Sinking Ship by "Smoke or Fire" if you haven't already. 

I've recently discovered the delights of proper Screamo, if you like Alexisonfire you are halfway there, so you will either love it or hate it. Bands to try are

Indian Summer
Circle takes the square
Raein
Saetia
Suis La Lune


If you want to swing to a more Punk direction, then NOFX are the epitome of American punk. Others to try are Propaghandi, Alkaline Trio, millencolin. 

If you want a punk/metal mix then have a listen to "Amen". 

For easy listening then give Me First And The Fimme Gimmes a go, best cover band in the world ever! Lol. 

Let me know if you like any of these and I can probably recommend a load more.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here go, some proper screamo, my "metal" mate described it as deathcore for shoegazers!


----------



## Porsche 993 (May 19, 2011)

Daft punk- get lucky, sweet!!! And of course, you can't go wrong with some metal/hardrock, iron maiden, wolfmother, airbourne,...


----------

